# Golf on the Isle of Arran



## ADB (May 14, 2012)

Confirmed today that I am off for 3 days on Arran which will include at least 2 rounds of golf. Wondered if anyone could recommend any of the courses, looks like there are 6 or so? It all looks pretty quirky, but fun, and I am looking forward to it..

The clincher for the trip is we are playing Troon on the Monday after the British Amateur so any tips on that challenge welcome aswell!

Cheers fellas:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2012)

I can't remember the name of the course but it was a 12 holer that was by far thye best.

No doubt Crawford will be along and put you right.


----------



## Deke (May 14, 2012)

Lamlash is good fun,if a bit hilly.It has some great elevated tees! I will going to Arran soon as well,I look forward to more posts.Have a nice break mate,it's a lovely wee island!


----------



## DelB (May 14, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I can't remember the name of the course but it was a 12 holer that was by far thye best.
		
Click to expand...

The course you're talking about is Shiskine. Haven't played it, but the idea of visiting was mooted when we were in Machrihanish back in March.


----------



## DCB (May 15, 2012)

Shiskine is a cracker. A fine mix of holes and some interesting greens which always seem to be in good condition. You have to play here, even if it is just for the views. Some cracking holes, The Crows Nest, Himalayas and Hades are three of the most fun par3s I've ever played

As has been said, Lamlash is nice, a little hilly but good fun and some great views over Lamlash Bay. The wee 16th being a highlight hole IMO.

Brodick is worth a knock. It's plays along the shoreline and although not a true links course it's not a true parkland either. A nice mix of holes there as well. Some long strong par 3s that can wreck your card if you're not careful.

I'd not bother about Whiting bay, it's a bit of an acquired taste IMO.

Lovely place to spend a break. Hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## Deke (May 15, 2012)

Hmmm,12 holes is a wierd set up,do they give you the option of playing one half of the course again to make up 18? Shiskine does look nice however,I will give it a go when I am back over there!


----------



## ADB (May 15, 2012)

Shiskine looks great fun - love the hole up the hill! 

Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## thecraw (May 15, 2012)

Golf on Arran, Scotland in miniature is a fantastic experience. 

My personal favourite without a shadow of a doubt is Shiskine where the golf on offer is the most memorable experience ever as well as the best fun that you'll ever have on a golf course. It is simply phenomenal. 

There is not much to choose between Brodick and Lamlash golf clubs however I sway towards Brodick mainly due to the two fun par 3's that play over the Rosa burn. These are both great wee holes, especially when the tide is in. Brodick is so so for the first two, maybe three holes then it really livens up.

http://www.brodickgolf.com/pages.php/index.html 


Lamlash is also a nice track with stunning views over the Holy Isle and beyond to the Ayrshire Coast. Again it has some nice holes and a lovely clubhouse.

http://www.lamlashgolfclub.com/ 


Whiting Bay is also decent but in my opinion not as good as Lamlash and Brodick. Another I would recommend is Corrie Golf Club which is an absolutely cracking 9 holer with great views towards the Isle of Cumbrae and the "wee Cumbrae". It is also set under the watch of Goatfell, the highest mountain on the Island. Just watch out for Adders in the rough!

http://corriegolf.com/ 


Great Island, great golf, great local beer, I recommend the Arran Blonde.


----------



## ADB (May 15, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Golf on Arran, Scotland in miniature is a fantastic experience. 

My personal favourite without a shadow of a doubt is Shiskine where the golf on offer is the most memorable experience ever as well as the best fun that you'll ever have on a golf course. It is simply phenomenal. 

There is not much to choose between Brodick and Lamlash golf clubs however I sway towards Brodick mainly due to the two fun par 3's that play over the Rosa burn. These are both great wee holes, especially when the tide is in. Brodick is so so for the first two, maybe three holes then it really livens up.

http://www.brodickgolf.com/pages.php/index.html 


Lamlash is also a nice track with stunning views over the Holy Isle and beyond to the Ayrshire Coast. Again it has some nice holes and a lovely clubhouse.

http://www.lamlashgolfclub.com/ 


Whiting Bay is also decent but in my opinion not as good as Lamlash and Brodick. Another I would recommend is Corrie Golf Club which is an absolutely cracking 9 holer with great views towards the Isle of Cumbrae and the "wee Cumbrae". It is also set under the watch of Goatfell, the highest mountain on the Island. Just watch out for Adders in the rough!

http://corriegolf.com/ 


Great Island, great golf, great local beer, *I recommend the Arran Blonde*.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have her nuumber do you? 

Thanks Craw, I was waiting for your response!:thup:

Plenty of Kodak moments I am sure and will report back on where I played.


----------



## Heidi (May 16, 2012)

Hated Corrie - it was on the side of a hill and there were zillions of buzzy bees or insects in the trees! freaked me out!

Shiskine was fabulous - views are amazing!

Arran is a great place for golf tho, and you can get all your shopping done in the cheese/beer/aromatics shops a mile outside Brodick!

things to watch out for:
if you play Brodick then they give you 25% off your next round
Lamlash only seem to want to sell you a day ticket which means you're stuck there! But no bad thing - nice course and great scampi 
the caravan site up the top end of the island - pretty pants course by all accounts - but then we didnt play it!


----------



## ADB (Jun 14, 2012)

Itinerary agreed:

Corrie - Friday 22nd
Broddick - Saturday 23rd
Shishkine - Sunday 24th
Troon - Monday 25th 

Plenty of malt on tap in the croft we are staying so happy days!

Hoping the weather will be kind for us... 

ps any tips for repelling midgies??


----------



## thecraw (Jun 14, 2012)

snaphookwedge said:



			Itinerary agreed:

Corrie - Friday 22nd
Broddick - Saturday 23rd
Shishkine - Sunday 24th
Troon - Monday 25th 

Plenty of malt on tap in the croft we are staying so happy days!

Hoping the weather will be kind for us... 

ps any tips for repelling midgies??
		
Click to expand...


Avon skin-so-soft.

Try and make time to take in Lamlash as well. Even at night as the sun setting over the Holly Isle is stunning. You'll love Arran its a fantastic place.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## bigslice (Jun 14, 2012)

no need for words except 'Lamlash'


----------



## Colin L (Jun 15, 2012)

I had to postpone a visit to Arran in May but from this I must add Shishkine to the itinerary when I reschedule.  We were going to be staying in Lochranza - anyone know what the course there is like?


----------



## DCB (Jun 15, 2012)

Lochranza is really poor. Better anywhere else on the island


----------



## Colin L (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks DCB - I will avoid Lamlash.

You say Lamlash is nice but  a little hilly.  For a member of The Merchants to notice, I guess it must be pretty mountainous.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 15, 2012)

Colin L said:



			Thanks DCB - I will avoid Lamlash.

You say Lamlash is nice but a little hilly. For a member of The Merchants to notice, I guess it must be pretty mountainous.

Click to expand...

at its highest point there are three holes in a triangle, just grab a few clubs and leave your bag at bottom of hill:thup:


----------



## DCB (Jun 15, 2012)

Colin L said:



			Thanks DCB - I will avoid Lamlash.

You say Lamlash is nice but  a little hilly.  For a member of The Merchants to notice, I guess it must be pretty mountainous.

Click to expand...

It's actually quite similar to The Merchants. Several plateau greens cut into the hillside, one or two cross-over holes.  It's no worse than MEGC for the slopes though. 16th is a cracking wee par 3. Pic posted by bigslice is of the 1st green on a really good day. I'd play Lamlash any time before I'd play Lochranza. In fact I'd play the wee course at Machrie bay before I'd play Lochranza


----------



## Colin L (Jun 15, 2012)

I meant of course to say I would avoid Lochranza, but you guessed that no doubt.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 15, 2012)

My choices would probably be similar to most, in order

Shiskine
Brodick
Lamlash
Corrie
Whiting Bay
Machrie
Lochranza


----------



## AyrshireGolfer (Aug 8, 2013)

Are CalMac ok with taking your trolley onto the Ferry?

Going this weekend, and know it will be mobbed due to the highland games.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 10, 2013)

AyrshireGolfer said:



			Are CalMac ok with taking your trolley onto the Ferry?

Going this weekend, and know it will be mobbed due to the highland games.
		
Click to expand...

aye you will be fine but it will be busy on the boat


----------



## KJT123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Why not buy a golf pass for the Ireland: http://www.shiskinegolf.com/pages.php/page/f69901c0-4369-11e1-b768-bc305bd9eec9/view.html


----------



## Colin L (Aug 10, 2013)

KJT123 said:



			Why not buy a golf pass for the Ireland: http://www.shiskinegolf.com/pages.php/page/f69901c0-4369-11e1-b768-bc305bd9eec9/view.html

Click to expand...

I suspect because the Calmac Arran ferry oddly enough goes to Arran.


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2018)

Pleased to read such glowing reports here, just booked a week's holiday and intend to buy the golf pass and play all seven courses, looks perfect for Old School clubs!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2018)

Crow said:



			Pleased to read such glowing reports here, just booked a week's holiday and intend to buy the golf pass and play all seven courses, looks perfect for Old School clubs! 

Click to expand...

Its a great place Nick...  you'll really enjoy it, I'm sure. I've played just 3 & Shiskine was easily the best... ne:


----------



## Crow (Jan 7, 2018)

2blue said:



			Its a great place Nick...  you'll really enjoy it, I'm sure. I've played just 3 & Shiskine was easily the best... ne:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave, looks a beautiful place even without the golf.


----------

